# Pittsuburgh, PA-Giving away 10 wk. old on CL



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

bladder leakage? She probably just isn't house broken yet! Poor baby!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

This is so sad. This sounds like how we got our dog Honey. She was born with an ectopic ureter and her owners gave her up to rescue. After surgery, we ended up adopting her. She is so special. I could never have given her up. Maybe a rescue could pick her up.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Anyone contact any of the PA GR Rescues?

I'll contact the following groups, without looking it up, not sure which is the closest Group yet. 

Sent poster GR Rescue info also. 


*Pennsylvania*

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc
Golden Retriever Rescue Education and Training, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc.
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc.
GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue
With A Golden Spirit, Inc.


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

That is heartbreaking. I hope the sweet puppy gets the care and love she deserves ASAP!

Edit: I wish my current situation could handle taking her on. Maybe one day I will be in a position to help others. I bet she would love having an 18 week "brother"!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

FWIW: I have Brady (originally named Bentley), who was returned to us at 10 weeks old due to 'bladder problems'.

His problems were at the other end of the leash, the same may be true of this dog, although bladder problems that require surgery are more common in females.

I hope this little one finds a home that can address any medical issues that may exist.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Did you notice the condition of the create, she is living in filth. Poor baby somebody has got to save her.


----------



## darcylee (Jun 28, 2013)

Miaya's mom said:


> Did you notice the condition of the create, she is living in filth. Poor baby somebody has got to save her.


I completely agree. 

Since I don't have a clue, if she would require surgery to fix her "bladder leakage problem", does anyone know a good estimate of what that would cost?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Darcy*

Darcy

It may just be that they haven't bothered to take her out. She is very young and probably not potty trained. You can contact them and ask and I would make sure that you have her checked out by a vet first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

Thank you so much for contacting the rescues!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen,

Any news on this pup?

The Ad is still up, one of the GR Rescues I contacted replied saying they had sent numerous emails to the poster of the ad but no replies. I haven't heard anything more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I think I saw somewhere on Facebook - maybe in Friends of Golden Retrievers, that she was adopted. Praying I'm right.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If you find the info on FB, could you post so I can update the thread title?

Appreciate it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

I've been looking for it, but can't find it.

I found it.
She still is not adopted/rescued:


PLEASE HELP .. Adorable 10 week old Golden baby girl being advertised free to a good home on CL. She has a bladder leakage problem and desperately needs rescue so she doesn't fall into the wrong hands and receives the medical care she needs. This little one is located in New Castle, PA.

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pet/3998291903.html


10 week old Golden Retriever Puppy

pittsburgh.craigslist.org

0 favorites∨∧CLpittsburghall communitypetsReply to:[email protected] [?] flag [?] : miscategorized prohibited spam best ofPosted: 10 week old Golden Retriever Puppy (New Castle, Pa) Please help!! This adorable purebred golden female is available free to a good, caring home. She ha...


168Like · · Share.


Top Comments


Denise Becker, Jill Johnson, Vanessa Murray and 32 others like this...


.






Vanessa Murray DVGRR emailed the owner yesterday am and are waiting to hear back.

Like · Reply · 1 · August 15 at 8:38am..

Vanessa Murray Haven't heard either, will send a follow up email.

Like · Reply · 1 · August 15 at 8:23am..


Vanessa Murray just sent the post to DVGRR, hope they can help.

Like · Reply · 1 · August 14 at 8:43am..


Friends of Golden Retrievers I emailed the owner this morning and received this reply .. "Hi Jenny, as of right now, a rescue from Rochester is getting her this weekend. If that doesn't work out, I'll let you know. I've had way too many responses to answer."

Like · Reply · 3 · Yesterday at 12:17am..


Friends of Golden Retrievers She's still listed. Did anyone hear back from the owner?

Like · Reply · 3 · August 15 at 12:50am..











Denise Little I have not. Doesnt sound like anyone has

Like · 2 · August 15 at 6:18am..














Write a reply...
.










Denise Little anyone near Pitt? I just responded to the ad.. I'd be more than willing to go get her but I'm 4 hours away. I'll see what they say

Like · Reply · 8 · August 14 at 6:37am..











Sophie Marzipan I am 30 minutes north of Pittsburgh, about 45 minutes from New Castle.

Like · August 14 at 7:13am..











Betty Emery I am 20 minutes from New Castle and work with rescues

Like · 1 · August 14 at 8:24am..









View more replies..














Write a reply...
.










Friends of Golden Retrievers Still listed. Unfortunately there's not much more we can do if the owner won't respond to emails. 

Like · Reply · 1 · August 16 at 5:44pm..











Cindy Berman Morrow There's an amazing rescue in Ohio willing to take this baby and get her the vet care she needs. They can take her right away... no response from the poster yet. Kim Lehotsky

Like · Reply · 3 · August 14 at 2:23pm..











Gladys Christensen Cellucci DiCanio Try contacting intake at delaware valley golden retriever rescue, reinholds, Pennsylvania

Like · Reply · 5 · August 14 at 6:34am via mobile..











Sara-Lynn Moore Slusher Oh please someone, rescue this sweet baby girl!

Like · Reply · 1 · August 14 at 8:05am via mobile..











Angela Isaacs are people just STUPID have they heard the phrase, BAIT DOG !!!!!! PISSED off at what stupid people do

Like · Reply · 1 · August 15 at 9:24am..











Cathy Nahay Anyone know the status of this pup?

Like · Reply · 2 · August 14 at 4:55pm via mobile..











Samantha Washington At this young age, bladder leakage problem could be a sign of compromised kidneys. I had a puppy with a similar problem who was diagnosed with this and given 6 months to live. However, with a strict diet and a lot of love, she lived for 4 more years before passing away from kidney failure. Hope this sweet puppy does not have the same problem with her kidneys and it's something that can be easily cured.

Like · Reply · 2 · August 14 at 9:27am · Edited..











Sharon-Elizabeth Fransen Hope it works out for you Denise, I'm further than that, more like 6 hours. Do you know of GRRCP, Golden Retriever Rescue of Central PA? I don't have any connections with them, maybe they have a FB page and could help.

Like · Reply · 2 · August 14 at 7:09am..







Denise Little I would probably be keeping the cutie for myself if I go get her! The conditions dont look very good in that cage she's in on the pic.... I have 3 golden/golden mixes now. DVGRR is farther east than I am. The rescue in Central PA is near State College I believe...

Like · August 14 at 7:18am..

Betty Emery I am with rescues and 20 min from New Castle PA I emailed I would come to get her asap and am familiar with this problem

Like · 1 · August 14 at 8:25am


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have contacted our GRIN person in Western PA


----------

